# Good toys for leaving in her crate and collar question.



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Are there certain puppy toys that are better then others for leaving in the crate while the puppy is in there? Can anyone let me know about some good puppy toys out there?

Also - should I take the collar off my puppy when we leave her in the crate? Is one of those break away collars a good idea?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We leave a kong (the black ones are the toughest) filled with cheese or peanut butter and some kibble, or cheerios mixed in, then frozen. Takes a LOOONG time to get all that stuff out. We also leave the sterilized bones that have beef filling stuff in them. They can work on those bones for weeks before they get brittle enough to have to be thrown away. 
We take collars off when in the crate, we don't leave any blankets or bedding either until the dog is older (if at all, but most of ours just push it out of the way usually).
Another good toy is a Goughnut. You have to do a search online to buy them but our dogs love theirs. They are kind of pricey, but you can return them if they ever get chewed through, so totally worth the price to us. We've had the same 3 in our house with 7 GSDs and have yet to replace one.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I ordered a Kong off eBAy about 4 months ago and I am still waiting 

Anyhoooooow......we don't have pet shops in this country so I bought 2 ft of nylon braided rope ( 25c ) and some beef stock cubes ( $1). I cut the rope in two and then made some beef stock ,turned it down to simmer and threw the rope in for a few minutes and then let it dry. Karma LOVED going in to her crate and hunkering down with those 60c rope chews.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> I ordered a Kong off eBAy about 4 months ago and I am still waiting
> 
> Anyhoooooow......we don't have pet shops in this country so I bought 2 ft of nylon braided rope ( 25c ) and some beef stock cubes ( $1). I cut the rope in two and then made some beef stock ,turned it down to simmer and threw the rope in for a few minutes and then let it dry. Karma LOVED going in to her crate and hunkering down with those 60c rope chews.


 
I may have an extra Kong around if i can figure out where hubby put it. If i find it i could try to send it to you? 


Shasta loves her kong. and we also get the stuffed bones that she adores and have yet to get very far on one. We have several around the house that we got a couple months ago and they are still good. For a puppy, i wouldnt suggest leaving a collar on in the crate until they're older. We've not had collar problems though so it really depends on you. 

Also to the OP i have a puppyish kong around somewhere if you'd like to have that?


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> I may have an extra Kong around if i can figure out where hubby put it. If i find it i could try to send it to you?


Hi,
Thanks so much for the kind offer but it still may not get here ! The issue is with Cambodian Post at this end ! I also ordered some stuff from Jess at Pikoda and it has not arrived in 4 months either ! She has very kindly sent it again ( i.e ; a double order ! )and I am dyingto get it as I have ordered a training long line. They ( post )are just terribly disorganised.

By the time i get the king Karma will be 14 and toothless ! :crazy:

kk


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> Hi,
> Thanks so much for the kind offer but it still may not get here ! The issue is with Cambodian Post at this end ! I also ordered some stuff from Jess at Pikoda and it has not arrived in 4 months either ! She has very kindly sent it again ( i.e ; a double order ! )and I am dyingto get it as I have ordered a training long line. They ( post )are just terribly disorganised.
> 
> By the time i get the king Karma will be 14 and toothless ! :crazy:
> ...


 
haha sounds like xmas Post offices around here. I hope everything gets there!!! that would drive me nuts!!!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I leave absolutely nothing in the crate with my dogs and take off collars before putting them in there.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

one thing i can say, if she doesnt have toys in the crate, she'll learn to just sleep when you're gone instead of freaking out (least thats the general idea i've been told about).


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Nothing that can be chewed, ripped, or swallowed... that's for sure. You don't want anything that can swallowed and possibly cause your puppy to choke especially if no ones around to supervise.

I'll leave nylabones and deer anters, but that's pretty much it. I will leave kongs in there, but that's because I know she never chews on the kongs. She just eats whatever i stuff them with and she's done. If I knew she chewed on her kongs, I wouldn't leave her alone with them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my dog was crated i use to leave
a kong toy, femur bone, ball, rope, etc.
make sure what ever you leave in the crate
is large enough so it can't be swallowed.
i never leave a collar on my dog when he's at home.
if my dog is going to be in the car for an exstended
period of time his collar comes off. i also never put
anything on his crate or lean anything against his crate.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I leave bully sticks in the crate. I've watched them chew them enough that I'm satisfied a bully stick won't splinter, shatter, or break off a chunk big enough to choke on. 

I also take off collars when they're in the crate.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

We leave a kong as well in the crate. And we take off collars always!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Collars off, and a stuffed frozen kong is the only thing I let Jake have in his crate.


----------

